# Kia's 100K service



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

the Optima had its 100K service, and I'm not too impressed with the garage tbh.

had a provisional quote from them as to how much it would cost, and they gave me this.....










look at the "sundries", bit high i thought, so before i went in today i filled the screen wash up to the very top, and when i got to the garage i asked what these "sundries" are, "er......... to cover things like grease and lubrication of hinges, replacing any broken clips, topping up of fluids and any extra stuff", "what £100's worth?" i asked, "yes" was all the reply i got, so anyhow, the car needed that service so left it with them, got the bill....










so i challenged the "screen wash additive" because i had topped it up to the very top so didn't need any, and he said "oh, er, well that was for when they tested the wash wipe and had to retool it up"

I'm wondering if they got the "sundries" and "parts mixed up?

so i got back in the car only to find that when i went to start it, the DVD player started up on its own, so thought id check stuff when i got to the rank,

(topped up at home)









after the "service"









coolant level after being changed









this just beggars belief









usually with a dirty engine bay, you get some signs af "work" in there.....


















and then i saw the footage of one of the "technicians" chatting to someone and insinuating that i was driving around while watching a DVD, after HE had accidentally turned it on in the garage!!!!!!! (so it wasn't on at all before it went in for the service!) which has made me more irate than anything else tbh, i know some will say that they're only chatting among themselves, but it only takes one of them to say something to someone else who then says something to someone else who tells their mate, etc etc, and that could potentially make me out to be dangerous driver!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

That oil filter doesnt look like its been touched!

To be fain the services on the 208 GTI are about that money...but there is some serious **** taking going on there from Kia. I would be back in there today and speaking to the service manager (not the monkey on the front desk).

FYI all service reception staff/advisors are targeted so they will always be up-selling sh*t to get their bonuses


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

That is appalling. Overfilled the coolant and brake fluid, and as Nick said that oil filter housing doesnt look like its been touched. Id be questioning if they actually carried out a service. You could have done that service at home for £70 in parts at most. I hope they didnt wash the car aswell :doublesho


----------



## Mowbs (Nov 2, 2015)

The standard of the service you get often depends entirely on who gets the job in the garage. Some mechanics have little interest or a lazy attitude. 

I used to always change the radio to Radio 1 and try to remember to turn the volume down and put it back to the station it was on when it came in but sometimes forgot and sometimes people complained. I don't find it a big deal if a mechanic has 'played' with my stereo although I'm sure others have a different idea.

Your coolant level strikes me as 'lazy'. It's possible the system has only been drained enough to fill it with the replacement bottles, but that is only speculation. The only thing I can say for sure is that the person would have been fully aware they had overfilled it and chose not to correct the level. (even an antifreeze tester used as a turkey baster or a cloth jammed in and wrung out could have done the job if they didn't want to drain some off) 

The thing that would concern me most is like Nick mcuk says, the oil filter housing looks suspiciously untouched in the photos. The problem with diesels is that the oil can look very dirty when it's been replaced and the engine run for a short while. 

Do you have a suspicion they haven't changed the oil filter? It would be very easy to see if the air filter has been replaced. 

I notice the Kia check list says 'fuel filter' but I don't see a charge for one on your invoice. Has it been replaced, what type is it, is it an obvious one to see if it's new? Some are internal cartridges and some are complete units. It's certainly difficult to change one without traces of spilled diesel around it.

*Edit* Just noticed there is a fuel filter cartridge on your invoice


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

There're not called "stealers" for nothing!

The 100k Service just looks like a standard "Major" service to me. The price however seems right for a dealership service - especially as it includes a brake fluid change.

I see on the parts list there is an order for a sump plug washer - that would indicated the garage drains the oil from the sump. I was under the impression a lot of dealerships were now using a vacuum pump to extract the oil from the filling end? Have you checked to see if there is evidence of the sump plug being removed and refitted?

Rich


----------



## finnie_1 (May 27, 2014)

They could have at least gave you the fluid to do yourself if they did not do it. You already paid for it.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Yea think you've been had mate...

I just reluctantly paid £242 for my Audi S5s first oil change from an Audi dealer....

It helps that they also did it...!


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

My Mrs had a Cee'd estate crdi, cracking car and tbf we had good service from the dealer, but it was serviced at an indi, no issues with any warranty work we had with the dealer.

As above I would be checking the oil filter, imo the most important part of any service is the oil change, take it back, show the service Manager your concerns and don't be fobbed off again.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Yup, nothing wrong with the car, it's cracking, I love it


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Her's was a Cee'd 3 and she only changed to a manual (Hyundai) so the kids could learn in it, but once they have passed will be going back to an auto and more than likely another Kia.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

To be honest its this kind of post that makes me dread having to take my car anywhere to have anything done on it at all. To think the car for most people is the second largest investment in the household its truly shocking the amount of bad service there is with such valuable belongings like cars. Now before everyone lynches me I know there are good and bad in everything but in my 20 year plus history of driving cars I've experience more bad service than good. And by bad service I'm not talking about things not meeting my high expectations I'm talking about people lying about work which has been done when its not, saying things need replacing when they don't, actual damage to my car and the best was a car returned to me from a well known highstreet tyre fitter with only 2 of 4 wheel bolts in place and the others rattling around in the hub cap. The thing that makes me laugh is so much is placed on if your car has a full dealer service history when in actual fact thats often where you get the worst service! When your car is under warranty your kind of stuck having to get that dealer stamp in your service book!

Luckily my brothers father in law owns/runs a ford dealership and so kindly drives my car in for its service and MOT and then brings it back to me after work. I'm very lucky he does this and everything goes through him so I'm pretty happy that unnecessary or over priced work is not carried out but I still fully check the car before and after the service as I still don't totally trust people. 

As for the OP I would definitely challenge any work that you feel hasn't been done particularly if you have paid for it and the parts in the cost of the service. I would also be questioning the sundries again as this just seems like money for nothing. Sure clips and fastening break and need replacing but £100 worth?? If I service our Fiesta ST I'm careful and haven't to my knowledge broken any clips.

If I could service both our cars they would only see a garage for the MOT. Alas with modern technology working on your own car is becoming more and more difficult. I see with electronic handbrakes you now cannot even replace rear discs and pads without a computer/advanced code reader.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Another thing, which would be interesting to hear comments on, the handbrake check and adjust if necessary, I don't think has been touched, reasons? Wheels don't look like they've been taken off at all, and the handbrake takes 8 clicks before it's fully on, I actually thought it should be 3 - 4? And they never picked up on the squeally brake, not sure how you could miss it on the "road test"


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

DrEskimo said:


> Yea think you've been had mate...
> 
> I just reluctantly paid £242 for my Audi S5s first oil change from an Audi dealer....
> 
> It helps that they also did it...!


With Oil from a big Jerry can.... only jesting but Audi have been know to be a bit bad for servicing across the forums.

Like the one case the chaps Audi S4 engine fell out on the motorway...after a gearbox rebuild at Audi.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

No way has that oil filter been changed there would be at least a mark on the top where the socket would have been, And there would at least be a trickle of oil and then that should have been wiped, I'd go back see the service manager and show him


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I took the Mrs car back for a Recall the once. Main dealer, usual story in for a new Radiadtor (auto with oil cooler within Rad that was leaking).

This turned into a new Gearbox under Recall... I'm sure the dealers do this to make money from the Manufacturers with labour charges. A rad ended up as a £2580 new gearbox. Of which I was supposed to pay 25%.... I argued with Head Office and settled at 10%... remember the car drove perfect before, no gearbox issues at all.

We got the car back in summer and as it had auto lights never really bothered trying them. We live in a city so the roads are well lit, it was only when the air con packed up I went under the car to get the code off the compressor for a new one I found none of the headlight harness's had been re-attached after the gearbox rebuild!

Main Dealer = Upsell = Poor Service

Find a Mechanic who you trust for basic stuff and a specialist who has a good rep for technical bits and your car will always be looked after better than any main dealer service. They are all on Bonus too the mechanics.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

My car or my wife's although under warranty, rarely sees a dealer other than actual warranty work, this is due in the main you have no control over the tech that works on it and I've had some bad experiences with main dealers. 

I would always advocate building a good, trusting relationship with a good indi, either general indi or specialist in your marque. 

With previous company cars I know of quite a few instances of **** poor service, from a colleague driving away from the Vauxhall dealers and the temp going off the scale, he opened the bonnet and they had forgot to re-fit the radiator, to brakes not being fitted correctly etc. etc. the list goes on.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

robertdon777 said:


> With Oil from a big Jerry can.... only jesting but Audi have been know to be a bit bad for servicing across the forums.
> 
> Like the one case the chaps Audi S4 engine fell out on the motorway...after a gearbox rebuild at Audi.


Ha quite possibly! I did do it rather reluctantly...worries about warranty and the rather convenient new digital service book system just made me use them in the end....


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I informed the garage this morning that I wanted to speak to the Owner/MD and am awaiting a call back……… apparently

This was at 9 this morning mind


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

We had fairly poor service from our local Kia dealership when we had the Sedona.

After the third service, the oil was actually off the dipstick and required a full litre to bring it up to the full mark. Oh and when Mrs Millns managed to break the clutch (slave cylinder went), they had the Sedona for over a week before telling us that the ramps at their place weren't rated for such a heavy car so it had to go to another dealership to be fixed!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Still waiting for the ringback


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> Still waiting for the ringback


I suspect your Kia will be due its next service before they call you back...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

bidderman1969 said:


> Still waiting for the ringback


Ring them back.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> Still waiting for the ringback


I'll put a shiny round pound on you never hearing from them again...


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

To me it looks like they did sweet f all, just stuck more antifreeze, brake liquid and oil on top of what was already there to make it look "new", no filter change. On new cars in for service at the dealers, I always ask for the parts they replaced (after marking a corner with a correction pen) to check they actually did it, check the oil twice, cold and then after running, the filter, etc., and TBH with the Suzuki never had a problem from the dealers. Saying that they do know I am a bit "special" about my cars!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Starbuck88 said:


> Ring them back.


They'll just say he isn't available and they'll get him to "ring me back"


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> They'll just say he isn't available and they'll get him to "ring me back"


If they don't get back to you by close of play today, i would give Kia UK a call to lodge a complaint.

He will suddenly be available to you....


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

richtung said:


> If they don't get back to you by close of play today, i would give Kia UK a call to lodge a complaint.
> 
> He will suddenly be available to you....


I'm not sure kia Uk will be at all bothered tbh, not like its a new car sale


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

bidderman1969 said:


> I'm not sure kia Uk will be at all bothered tbh, not like its a new car sale


They will be interested in hearing about poor after sales.

They make money from repeat custom, they make money from genuine parts and being able to charge the dealers for courses for mechanics and all the dealer diagnostics kit they need.

They'll be very interested.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

bidderman1969 said:


> I'm not sure kia Uk will be at all bothered tbh, not like its a new car sale


Definitely should be..definitely call. That service is appalling


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Can we assume the dealer principle didnt call you back?

If Kia UK cared about the Kia brand, they will be interested in your case for sure.
Did you pay for the service on your credit card by any chance?

Rich


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

No they didn't

And yes I did pay with CC


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

DrEskimo said:


> Ha quite possibly! I did do it rather reluctantly...worries about warranty and the rather convenient new digital service book system just made me use them in the end....


So with Audi it has to goto Audi dealers for their service dept only to input that its been serviced or could an independent electronically stamp it as serviced?

That oil change service you had was a bit steep that close to what I pay for my top of the range mondeo for a major service! Looks like I'll have to factor steeper service charges into saving for that S4 lol!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

The service is like a licence to print their own bill and find work that needs doing in the case of some dealerships. My mate just "won" (cough) a full main dealer winter health check for his car I would be very surprised if it comes back as not needing anything doing!


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

tmitch45 said:


> So with Audi it has to goto Audi dealers for their service dept only to input that its been serviced or could an independent electronically stamp it as serviced?
> 
> That oil change service you had was a bit steep that close to what I pay for my top of the range mondeo for a major service! Looks like I'll have to factor steeper service charges into saving for that S4 lol!


Yea an indie can't access the electronic service book to give it the 'stamp' (or rather its ridiculously expensive so not economically viable for most indies). EU rules state that as long as you use OEM parts, a non dealer service can't void a warranty, so just keep the invoice and job list and you should be fine. It was just easier for me to go to a dealer, and it looks like the did the job well, but I would prefer to use a trusted indie.

£240 was the cheaper of the quotes I had. Some were in the £350 mark. I don't wanna know how much the major service is...


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

DrEskimo said:


> Yea an indie can't access the electronic service book to give it the 'stamp' (or rather its ridiculously expensive so not economically viable for most indies). EU rules state that as long as you use OEM parts, a non dealer service can't void a warranty, so just keep the invoice and job list and you should be fine. It was just easier for me to go to a dealer, and it looks like the did the job well, but I would prefer to use a trusted indie.
> 
> £240 was the cheaper of the quotes I had. Some were in the £350 mark. I don't wanna know how much the major service is...


When is your major service due? Let me know how much it cost as that could end my S4 ownership dreams if its too stupid. Mind you as you correctly say I may have to investigate the independent specialists if I do pursue S4 ownership. Its all a bit expensive what with the new car tax, increase insurance and higher running costs I'm beginning to thing this dream will never be a reality for me!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

My Lexus dealer has been spot on 99% of the time.

They forgot a few things once and I noticed (TBF I had asked for quite a bit)- quick phone call and car was in the next day for 30 mins. 

And - in 4.5 years/45k miles of ownership, they haven't asked for anything to be replaced. I dont expect there'll be anything this year either.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Also find the battery test a bit weird, we went all the way to Cornwall, and back and the car then went to London and back the next day, and it has even attempted to struggle to start or anything


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

tmitch45 said:


> When is your major service due? Let me know how much it cost as that could end my S4 ownership dreams if its too stupid. Mind you as you correctly say I may have to investigate the independent specialists if I do pursue S4 ownership. Its all a bit expensive what with the new car tax, increase insurance and higher running costs I'm beginning to thing this dream will never be a reality for me!


Not for another year. I do about 50miles a week so I won't reach the mileage threshold before the years up!

I doubt I will be doing it anyway as my PCP is up, and while I have seriously considered buying it and keeping it for longer, I just cant justify the costs now I commute into London by train. Most likely going to be part exchanging it for a S3 as Miss Eskimo doesn't mind driving a hatchback and it makes more sense to go down to one car. It will also be more practical to park as parking around my house is a nightmare....


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Baz is this Kia in Haslemere...Just go in and kick off, the will dodge you all day long on the phone. 

Damn sight harder if you are standing in the showroom


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah it is mate, I'm getting closer to a "rants" post on FB tbh


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Social media is a great way to get a result ime, stay calm and state facts, they will soon respond.

Also as above you may have recourse via your cc company...


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Rayaan said:


> My Lexus dealer has been spot on 99% of the time.
> 
> They forgot a few things once and I noticed (TBF I had asked for quite a bit)- quick phone call and car was in the next day for 30 mins.
> 
> And - in 4.5 years/45k miles of ownership, they haven't asked for anything to be replaced. I dont expect there'll be anything this year either.


I often hear good things about Lexus tbf.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

sshooie said:


> Social media is a great way to get a result ime, stay calm and state facts, they will soon respond.
> 
> *Also as above you may have recourse via your cc company...*


not *really* sure about this tbh


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

The brake fluid level is shocking, there's a max indicator for a reason. I would start sending them pics with emails of complaint that also get copied to social media sites. You have nothing to lose now. 


Gonz.


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

If they cannot get something important like a brake fluid change right or even top up the washer fluid properly, are you 100% confident that *ALL* items on the check list were checked properly?

You are paying a premium for this service at a Kia Dealership, not some budget back street garage. Please do not let them get away with this.

As others have said, that oil filter housing does not look like its been removed. That alone would be grounds for a decent complaint at Kia UK.

Rich


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

In fairness the oil filter cover is just that a cover and would not get changed, so that's not an indication that the oil has been changed or not. 


Gonz.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I shall give them to the end of today, after all, why should I chase the owner/MD when I'm the customer? Especially as they have left him a message to ring me (the *valued* customer), why should I waste my time chasing them?

After today, I'll go to kia Uk I think


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

great gonzo said:


> In fairness the oil filter cover is just that a cover and would not get changed, so that's not an indication that the oil has been changed or not.
> 
> Gonz.


Sorry, should have clarified - the OP's photo of the oil filter cover doesn't show the tell tale signs its been removed - tool marks, dirt being wiped away by fingers etc. If the cover hasn't been removed then surely the oil filter hasn't been changed?


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> I shall give them to the end of today, after all, why should I chase the owner/MD when I'm the customer? Especially as they have left him a message to ring me (the *valued* customer), why should I waste my time chasing them?
> 
> After today, I'll go to kia Uk I think


I think how much value they place on your custom is quite clear to see.
I bet if you fill out an enquiry form asking about one of their new cars, you will get a call soon after hitting "Submit"....


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

great gonzo said:


> In fairness the oil filter cover is just that a cover and would not get changed, so that's not an indication that the oil has been changed or not.
> 
> Gonz.


Yes it is...that minging dirty if it had the filter changed it would have either had marks on it from being handled at a minimum....you would hope that if had the filter changed that they would have wiped it down first to save any grit getting into the filter housing.

Clearly neither of these have been done as the dirt hasn't been disturbed!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

bidderman1969 said:


> I shall give them to the end of today, after all, why should I chase the owner/MD when I'm the customer? Especially as they have left him a message to ring me (the *valued* customer), why should I waste my time chasing them?
> 
> After today, I'll go to kia Uk I think


You know they're not going to call you back. Ring them. Tell them you've been waiting on a call and you're going to go to kia with a direct complaint if you can't speak to someone right away.

The longer you leave it the more likely they can discredit your claim.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Shall send a quick email now, then I can at least say I've tried twice, ringing won't do any good


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

FFS Baz....go in and see them...kick their asses in personal!

By the way if you have to take time off work to do it mention that you will be also seeking loss of earnings from the time you are having to take out to deal with this crap..


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

:lol: you sound more peeed off about it than me :lol:

I know that when I start going off on one, I get worse worse and may end up lumping someone :lol: so I'm trying to keep calm about it

Have to go into Haslemere midday today anyway


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

You need to control it fella....the minute you shout or swear they have won, plus they can refuse to speak to you...I know I did it once with a customer that was screaming abuse down the phone at me.

Keep it calm and factual...yet firm and precise and make it very clear that you are not happy, without shouting or swearing.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

This is me you're talking about lol


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

You need to keep up the pressure but be nice about it.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Well my email was finally replied to……

Mr Cxxxxxxx
Thank you for the email. I understand you tried to contact Mr Pxxxxxx yesterday, unfortunately he was out of the office yesterday and is away on a few days leave.

In his absence, how can I help? Mr Pxxxxxx doesn’t normally contact customers directly, rather leaving it to respective department managers to deal with queries.

If you can let me know the nature of the enquiry and I can either deal with or direct you to the correct person.

Kind regards

Couldn't be bothered to tell me this yesterday then


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Why is it the main boss is always conveniently out of the office when there is an issue to deal with. They all seem to shy away when they have an issue to deal with. I guess it says something about the people who take up those positions.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Exactly what I thought when I got the email


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

> Mr Pxxxxxx doesn't normally contact customers directly, rather leaving it to respective department managers to deal with queries.


What!

So, the MD doesn't sully himself by talking to the mere surfs i.e. his customers!? I think that you need to remind this MD that he's a car salesman and not king of his own fiefdom.

Reply and say that anyone you've dealt with in the organisation to date has been appalling, you have no faith left in them and you're giving them a final chance to produce the MD before going to Kia UK.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

DrEskimo said:


> Yea an indie can't access the electronic service book to give it the 'stamp' (or rather its ridiculously expensive so not economically viable for most indies). EU rules state that as long as you use OEM parts, a non dealer service can't void a warranty, so just keep the invoice and job list and you should be fine. It was just easier for me to go to a dealer, and it looks like the did the job well, but I would prefer to use a trusted indie.
> 
> £240 was the cheaper of the quotes I had. Some were in the £350 mark. I don't wanna know how much the major service is...


Just double check this as Many Merc Indi's are allowed to access the Service Stamp electronically. They have to be approved Indi's though, I would have though Audi/BMW do a similar thing, i would imagine it would be breaking rules not to allow it.

(just re-read and Yes they should but yes...expensive to sign up, but at least you know the Indi is a good business by doing so)


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> Just double check this as Many Merc Indi's are allowed to access the Service Stamp electronically. They have to be approved Indi's though, I would have though Audi/BMW do a similar thing, i would imagine it would be breaking rules not to allow it.
> 
> (just re-read and Yes they should but yes...expensive to sign up, but at least you know the Indi is a good business by doing so)


Block exemption was brought in to stop all this being forced to use main dealers. As long as the car is serviced by a VAT registered garage and done exactly in accordance to the manufacturers specs its fine and they cannot void any warranty.


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Typical dealer setup :

Service managers have targets to meet.

Technicians get a bonus if they get through a certain amount of work. They also get a small kickback off work sold over a certain amount - every car they bring in to the workshop must be inspected - tyres/shocks/brakes and so on. 
Therefore, cutting corners on a service is beneficial because they can get through more work and make bonus. Service Manager doesn't care because it helps meet target (and probably their bonus too). No-one has any incentive to do anything but this.

Some techs avoid warranty work, because fault finding is time consuming, they could be banging through services to make bonus instead. Even then getting warranty work approved takes ages. Usually they have to run through structured fault finding, take pictures, measurements etc and pass all the information to the manufacturer, who might ask them to do further investigation work and return the results. 

In some cases if the job is a well known issue they still have to follow all the steps and procedure, even if they know its part X that has failed. If they just swap the part out the warranty claim won't be approved by the manufacturer. 

A mate was once investigating an issue with a new vehicle, and was to and froing with the manufacturer support. No-one really had a resolution and the chap at the manufacturer said "if you find a fix let us know!" Not helpful when the customer wants to know where their new car is and if its fixed..

Its a complete lottery at dealers I think.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> Yes it is...that minging dirty if it had the filter changed it would have either had marks on it from being handled at a minimum....you would hope that if had the filter changed that they would have wiped it down first to save any grit getting into the filter housing.
> 
> Clearly neither of these have been done as the dirt hasn't been disturbed!


Yeah maybe, but it's that hard plastic material that doesn't mark easily. If you look at the nut it has no signs of a socket has been on it EVER and it's supposedly had many oil changes all ready.
Just saying. Don't get me wrong it's very suspicious.

Gonz.


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

just to add something about the sundries line, that quoting system has oil listed as sundries not parts, so more than likely brake fluid and engine oil will make a large chunk of that

Alex


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I've just read this for the first time and the thing that strikes me (apart from the appalling service) is that they have charged you for products and or labour that hasn't actually been supplied ! I'm not sure if this is the same but a few years ago a large national chain was taken to court by trading standards and found guilty of fraud for charging for parts and services that were never supplied, just thought that was worth mentioning.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Anywhere with this now we're into a new week?


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Crafty said:


> Typical dealer setup :
> 
> Service managers have targets to meet.
> 
> ...


My Mrs has worked in Dealers for the past 12 years, and yes you are spot on, sadly both her jobs have been at privately owned dealerships (owners actually have offices in the dealerships) where you would like to think it should make a difference.


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Latest wheeze:

9 year old A5 turns up, v6 diesel, customer has not long purchased the car. Its in for a service etc and tech discovers it has an engine management fault - glow plug faulty.

Tech looks at the history of the car, Audi have no history for the car between 30k and the current 125k. 

Tech decides to recommend just the faulty glow plug is changed, rather than have to change all 6 and potentially run in to problems. 15 minute job, relatively inexpensive.

Service advisors decide this is an opportunity to upsell, so they change the job from 1 plug to all 6 and increase the labour accordingly. Customer is contacted and approves the work.

Tech gets told to change all 6 plugs. One bank (the side with the faulty one) all goes ok. However, the other side has two glow plugs that can't be removed, they simply keep turning but won't come out. Its fairly clear that someone's already been here...

Tech reports back to service management that there is damage. Basically the head needs to come off. Service advisors price up the job - new head/bolts/gaskets/seals etc.. estimate is £7000 ! Customer is not happy and starts threatening legal action (not got a leg to stand on, but nevertheless).
Eventually they manage to calm the guy down and they agree to remove the existing head, have it repaired and refit it for a sub £1000 bill to be paid by the customer.

Tech gets told he's got 2 hours for all the labour to remove & refit. He points out that book time is 10 hours for remove and another 10 to refit ! these times are pretty skinny too, its a complicated job which involves gearbox mountings and all sorts.

Tech removes head, service advisors take a week to get it sent to the repair shop to be repaired, head comes back ready to go back on, tech asks where all the other bits are (bolts/gaskets etc are). Service advisors haven't ordered them "We thought you only needed those if we used a new head?".

Eventually the car is repaired and is returned to the customer. Of course, if they'd not been under pressure to upsell they'd have only done one glow plug and all this would have been avoided...


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Any News?


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

Crafty said:


> Tech reports back to service management that there is damage. Basically the head needs to come off. Service advisors price up the job - new head/bolts/gaskets/seals etc.. estimate is £7000 !


£7k to replace the head:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Was it honed from solid gold?:lol:

Seriously, how can that job cost £7k? Brand name premium?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i went back and told the second in command of the garage, give him his due, he listened to what i had to say, he's adamant that the oil filter was changed, but didn't want to look at any of my pics, and although he agreed he didn't like what was said about how i alledgedly drive around according to one of their "techs", wouldn't do anything about it, even though i could show him what was said and how, but he did agree to sort out all the levels and look into why they were done shoddily, doubt i will ever hear anything about it anymore, but it was taken back in and levels brought down to what they should have been.

if I'm honest, i feel like doing my own servicing, but i think nowadays, theres stuff that has to be electronically reset in the ECU after every service.

one thing i didn't believe, when speaking to the servicing manager who was all overly smiley when chatting, why they do that i don't know, its obviously false, was when i asked how much the next service would be, he was on about changing the brake fluid again, at only 20K more?????? that can't be right, he said it was due to being a high mileage car, but 20K is 20K wether its done in 3 months or 12 months!


----------

